# hp compaq dx2250 microtower aufrüsten?



## cfh666 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja nun Cata vor der Tür steht, wollt ich meinem fast 3 Jahre alten PC mal eine neue Grafikkarte spendieren.
Da ich kein Experte bin was Hardware angeht wollt ich mal eure Meinung wissen.
Der Rechner ist ein hp compaq dx2250 microtower mit folgenden Daten:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 - Dual 5000+ 
2.59 GHz; 1,87 GB RAM
Chipsatz: ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
Stromversorgung: max 250 W

Grafikkarte: Intergierter ATI-Grafikprozessor

Laufen tut das ganze mit Windows XP Professional.
Nun zu meiner Frage, ich hab in Raids halt laggs, um so mehr Effekte da sind, umso schlimmer. Natürlich auch in Dala wenn viele Leute online sind.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekommt meine Grafikkarte ihren Arbeitspeicher von meinen vorhandenen 2GB und hat keinen eigenen Prozessor.
Also meine ich das so verstanden zu haben, daß eine Grafikkarte mit eigenem Speicher die Daten besser rechnen kann und somit ein lagfreies Spielen möglich ist. Korrigiert mich falls ich da was falsch verstanden hab :-)

Nun hab ich schon bissl rumgeguckt und bin auf Nvidia Gforce Karten gestoßen. Leider hab ich da nun keine Ahnung welche die geeignete Karte für mein System wäre.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, einige Karten erfordern mindestens 300W Stromleistung, ich hab aber nur 250W (deshalb auch die Angabe oben)

Was ich mir wünsche ist ne Karte die mir meine Spielzeit verschönert und zugelich auch zum System passt. Nützt ja nichts das stärkste Gerät am markt in nen 3 Jahre alten Rechner zu stecken :-)


Würd mich über eure Tipps sehr freuen.

Gruß
CFH

P.S: Bitte bescheidgeben falls weitere Daten erforderlich sind


----------



## cfh666 (1. Dezember 2010)

Niemand mehr online? :-)


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

> Was ich mir wünsche ist ne Karte die mir meine Spielzeit verschönert und zugelich auch zum System passt.


Ich glaub die Karte die du möchtest, kann dir nur der echte Weihnachtsmann bringen :/.

Bei dem Rechner lässt sich in meinen Augen überhaupt nichts aufrüsten. 



> Nützt ja nichts das stärkste Gerät am markt in nen 3 Jahre alten Rechner zu stecken :-)



Das kommt schon auf den Rechner an.
In meinen über 2 Jahre alten Rechner würde ich ne 460 GTX halbwegs sinnvoll reinkriegen .


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2010)

Also erst mal die Frage meinst du Lags oder ruckeln? Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Ich denke mal aber das es stark ruckelt, denn dein PC ist ein Office-PC und kein Spielerechner. Leider konnte ich keine großartigen Infos über die Beschaffenheit des Innenlebens des PC´s finden. 
Das Netzteil dürfte für aktuelle Karten wohl zu schwach sein, denn deine Grafikkarte ist nur OnBoard und keine vollwertige Grafikkarte im Sinne wie man sie für Spiele nutzt. Das es überhaupt damit läuft wundert mich.
Ich konnte auch nicht rausfinden, ob der PC überhaupt einen Steckplatz für eine Grafikkarte hat. Wenn ja müsstest du auf jeden Fall wohl, wie schon gesagt, auch ein größeres Netzteil einbauen.
Ich kann dir jetzt aber keine spezielle Karte empfehlen. Eine 460er GTX von nVidia vielleicht. Dazu ein 450 Watt Netzteil. Aber ob die Grafikkarte überhaupt passt, wegen der Größe, kann ich nicht sagen. Viel Platz dürfte in einen Office-PC wohl eher nicht sein. Die CPU ist auch recht schwach gemessen an den aktuellen Anforderungen von WoW.
Mein Rat wäre, dir für 500-600 Euro einen neuen PC zu holen.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

Das Board hat schon einen PCI-E 16x Slot.
Aber ich glaub nicht, dass es viel Sinn macht eine dicke Graka da reinzustecken, da der Proz nicht der schnellste ist.
Also brauchst du ein neues Netzteil, nach möglichkeit einen neuen Prozi, dann eine neue Graka, 2 GB Speicher sind nicht schlecht.

Dagonzo die Außenmaße von dem Gerät sind 353mm Höhe, 160mm Breite und 416mm Tiefe. 
http://www.dectrader...t5/12605_na.PDF
Und so sieht das Gehäuse von innen aus.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hängen die Festplattenkäfige auf höhe der Graka. 

Was für ein Budget steht denn zur Verfügung?


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Dezember 2010)

Sooo schlecht ist der Prozessor nicht! Für WoW ausreichend! Mein Kumpel zockt mit meinem 4200+ und einer 4870 recht gut WoW! 

Aber ohne neues Netzteil keine neue Grafikkarte!!! Und wie Dagonzo schon angesprochen hat keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt ins Gehäuse passt! Würde auch eher zu einem neuen PC raten!


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Dezember 2010)

Joar aber viel mehr als eine 5750 würde ich bei dem Prozessor nicht verbauen.
Dazu noch ein 420 Watt Netzteil oder sowas in der Größenordnung.
Und im Notfall den Festplattenkäfig rausnehmen und dann heißt es basteln und zusehen ob man die Platte irgendwie hochkant verbauen kann *G*.

Außerdem wäre noch die Frage wie es mit der Abwärme aussieht. Das Gehäuse ist auf eine kleine Graka und ein 250 Wattnetzteil ausgelegt.


----------



## cfh666 (2. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend:-)

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber Arbeit geht halt vor...
Schon mal Danke für eure Mühen.
So, da nun einige ja meinen es wäre in diesem Fall ratsam einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen, muss ich sagen... ja ihr habt recht :-)
Der Rechner den ich im Moment besitze, hatte damals um die 450 Euro gekostet, da nun ca 250 Euro für Karte und ein billiges Netzteil zu investieren lohnt sich echt nicht.
Hab gesehen buffed hat da schon was zusammengestellt für 500-600 Euro, da lohnt es sich echt die 300 Euros draufzulegen und was neues anzuschaffen.

Hatte halt gehofft mit ner Karte wär es getan und da auch nicht an sowas wie ne [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]460er GTX gedacht :-) (180 Euro nur Karte)[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber ihr habt recht, wer gut spielen will, braucht halt auch gute Hardware und eine stabile Verbindung.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nun denn, ich danke euch für eure Mühen und guck mich jetzt mal nach was Neuem um:-)[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gruß[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]CFH[/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde an deiner stelle lieber sagen wie viel du ausgeben möchtest/kannst und wir stellen dir was zusammen.


----------



## cfh666 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hm, da ich net der Hardcore zocker bin und die letzten 2 Jahre auch WOW mit diesem Rechner gezockt hab, würd ich sagen um die 500 Euro, wenns 600 sind auch net sooo schlimm, soll halt begründet sein :-).

Der Rechner wird ausschließlich zum zocken und Musik höhren genutzt. Keine Filmschnitte, Photos bearbeiten oder sonstiges.
Wäre nice wenn ihr mir da was basteln könnt.


----------

